
10 nonfiction books to read in 2019 - fredd4
https://medium.com/@gregswierad/books-you-must-read-in-2019-78a068d582ed
======
noetic_techy
Am I the only one out there NOT impressed by books that deep dive into basic
stuff like sleep or human origins? You don't need a book to know 80% of
everything there is to know on these subjects, just keep up with the news. I'm
generally looking for the true outlier books now on topics I would least
expect. Not the next "Guns Germs and Steel" rehash. Been there done that.

------
random_kris
did you just copy book depository front page?

